# Laminated Purse Pen



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice!
I like the idea of a no clip pen. I need to figure out how to do that. The laminates look very even in spacing and height.
Great job.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 6, 2005)

Exceptional and intriguiging.


----------



## Czarcastic (Sep 6, 2005)

Great looking laminate, Ron!  It almost looks like a Celtic Knot.
I really like the matching CB and turned finial. The fit on the CB and finial are excellent.


----------



## JimGo (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow, that's cool Ron!  Very nice!


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 6, 2005)

Good looking segmented glue-up, Ron! [8D] It's addicting, isn't it?


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 6, 2005)

Sweet lamination job... I would love to see that done on a larger diameter like a Cigar.. I think it would almost look like a Celtic Knot...


----------



## Tom McMillan (Sep 6, 2005)

Very sharp Ron!!!  Nice work!!! []


----------



## Ligget (Sep 6, 2005)

Super work as usual, I was thinking Celtic knot too!![8D]


----------



## MDWine (Sep 6, 2005)

Man... nothing left to say but WOW![:0]


----------



## atvrules1 (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow Ron, what an elegant pen.  Custom finial and CB to boot.  That laminate sure looks great.  Fit and finish just add to the overall look.  Very well done.


----------



## btboone (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice Ron.  It doesn't even look like it's made from laminated purses!


----------



## Deere41h (Sep 6, 2005)

Ron....that is a wonderful looking pen.  I really like the balance of the laminates to the rest.  Perfect design for a no clip pen.  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## rtjw (Sep 6, 2005)

It does look very sharp. Looks beautiful.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Very nice Ron.  It doesn't even look like it's made from laminated purses!



I really hate it when another wiseacre beats me to a comment!!!

Nice work, Ron (as usual)!!


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 6, 2005)

That one has PMG stamped all over it.  How many laminations do you have in there?


----------



## elody21 (Sep 6, 2005)

WOW! That is really cool! Great job!


----------



## Travlr7 (Sep 6, 2005)

I think All that can be said has been, so Ditto to all above.

Bruce


----------



## Bill Collier (Oct 10, 2005)

That is really, really nice!! Can you explain how it is done?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jwoodwright (Oct 10, 2005)

Great Job!  Turned out very well.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bill Collier_
> <br />That is really, really nice!! Can you explain how it is done?
> Thanks,
> Bill



I'm working on an article with pictures on how to do this. Stay tuned.


----------



## Darley (Oct 10, 2005)

Ron the pen is wonderful, look like you did 4 exact sides lamination


----------



## dfurlano (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice. I like the pattern. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />Ron the pen is wonderful, look like you did 4 exact sides lamination



6 laminations on this one Darley.


----------



## Darley (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! will be happy to read your tutorial Ron, Thanks


----------

